# Changing pdf files to hqx for Mac using Virtual PC



## RayH (Feb 10, 2000)

I've downloaded a start.exe document. It opened just fine and is a pdf file in Acrobat Reader. Now I want to rename the file and save it in hqx for a Macintosh. I'm using Virtual PC on an iMac. So far so good. 

In Virtual PC, with my Acrobat document highlighted, it shows under Options, file types. Under file types there is the following: Aladdin Encoded File

File type details Extension HQX MACBIN B64 MIM MIM
Content type (MIME) application/mac-binhex40
opens with EXPANDER

I want to have both file types on my site to be downloaded by either Windows or Mac users? What do I do now?  Do I choose every document in the folder and proceed to rename it all? Thanks for your help!

Thanks.


------------------


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Since this is a Mac application, I don't think anyone in this forum is going to be able to help you.

I am moving this to the Mac forum where, hopefully, someone will be familiar with this.


----------



## RayH (Feb 10, 2000)

Thanks for moving this post to the Mac forum. 

I still need the help if anyone knows what to do to change from pdf to hqx for Mac.

Thanks.

RayH


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

Im a bit confused here, are you trying to create .hqx files for macs to download, using virtual PC on a mac? 

If so, i have to ask why? Wouldent it be easier to create the mac versions in the mac environment using the full version of Stuffit?

I don't think you can create a valid .hqx file simply by changing the name of an existing .pdf file. In the windows>options dialog those attributes are for how windows treats the file. 

a .hqx file is like a .zip archive they serve the same function. in order to create either one you need its application. 

but maybe im misunderstanding your question
Mike


----------



## RayH (Feb 10, 2000)

I originally downloaded a start.exe document. It was formatted to open in Windows, so after the download on the iMac, I moved the document over to Virtual PC, and it opened just fine. In Virtual PC he document is in .pdf for Acrobat. 

This particular document had some changes made to it prior to my download by someone using the full version of Acrobat, which I don't have. I would now like to know how to keep the .pdf format for Acrobat, but set up a download in .hqx for Mac. I plan to have both formats on my site for download, the .exe for Windows and the .hqx for Mac.

I realize now that I can't just rename the files. So, can I purchase the full version of Stuffit, drag the modified .pdf files from Virtual PC back to the Mac desktop and proceed with Stuffit to create the .hqx files?

I've never done this before and I don't want to purchase any unnecessary software, which I have done many times in the past.  So, if I can do that with the full version of StuffIt, I will get it. Or, does anyone recommend anything else? Thanks again for all the help.

RayH


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

Ok it sounds like the start.exe is a self extracting zip file which created a DPF, thats fine. 
And it sounds like you have the right idea about moving the PDF file to the mac environment to create the HQX file. I recomend going to the Aladdin website: www.aladdinsys.com then you can be sure that Stuffit Deluxe does what you want. (i think its fairly cheap anyway)

Don't forget to post the link to the forum, so i can download and extract the file to see if everything worked (i havent really done this either). 
Good luck
-Mike


----------

